# Hosted-Exchange-Server



## HeinerK (11. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Hosted-Microsoft-Exchange-Server-Anbieter (was ein Wort...). Es sollte kein Anbieter sein, bei dem man bei Problem in irgendeiner Support-Hotline versauert (1&1 o.ä.) sondern eher etwas kleines exklusives mit gutem Support.

Habt ihr einen Tipp?


----------



## Johannes Postler (11. Januar 2007)

Wenns auch in Österreich sein darf, könnte ich dir Inode emfehlen. Support ist zwar seit der Übernahme durch UPC etwas schlechter geworden, bringt aber manchmal doch noch sensationelle Leistungen!
Wenn du tatsächlich dort bestellst, würde ich mich über ein PN freuen...


----------



## gorim (12. Januar 2007)

Ich kann dir unseren Exchange zur Verfügung stellen. Wir bieten auch einen Hostingservice an in kleinen Rahmen. Betreut wird der Exchange von mir persönlich und ich richte alles individuell nach dem Kundenwunsch ein. Bei Interesse bitte eine PM.

bis dann
gorim


----------

